# His Dark Materials (2019)



## Xitheon (Nov 5, 2019)

Phillip Pullman's His Dark Materials saga has been made into a major TV series and NOBODY IN THIS F**KING FORUM IS TALKING ABOUT IT?! THAT'S SOME SERIOUS BULLSH*T.

Anyway, yeah, first episode has been broadcast on British Television and I was pretty damn impressed. I've been a fan of the books (Northern Lights, The Subtle Knife and The Amber Spyglass) since I was a young teen. I actually wept while watching it because the story is of such deep significance to me. I hope the production team will do the story justice.

Food for thought: what would your Daemon be? I think mine would be a tiny, harmless snake because people are afraid of me but I'm derp and soft.


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 7, 2019)

I think mine would be a racoon or a wombat 

Btw: I was really surprised and amazed as I saw the announcement trailer! I like the books, and I had never expected that because the film from 2006 flopped.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 10, 2019)

SheeraArt said:


> I think mine would be a racoon or a wombat
> 
> Btw: I was really surprised and amazed as I saw the announcement trailer! I like the books, and I had never expected that because the film from 2006 flopped.



I... Don't even remember that movie being bad. The Golden Compass is one of the few movies I've actually seen in theaters since I'm not a movie goer. My dad was more interested in it than I was, and hearing that all those animals were called demons actually kind of raised a red flag in my mind. I remember not disliking the film, I think a big reason was because it didn't confirm my suspicions about the world that exists within his dark materials... At least not in that story, though I have a feeling my suspicions might actually turn out to be true if I were to read the books.


----------

